# Transgender Files $50,000 Complaint: Muslim Woman Refuses to Wax Genitals



## Aba Incieni

More from PJ Media:
Earlier this month, a male-to-female transgender filed a $50,000 human rights complaint after a Muslim woman refused to perform a Brazilian wax on his genitals. The unnamed transgender person has repeatedly claimed that he called inquiring about a leg wax, but the owner of Mad Wax, the waxing studio based in Windsor, Ontario, Canada, insisted the request clearly indicated his interest in a genital wax.
“She never once asked for a leg wax [from] us,” Mad Wax manager, president, and CEO Jason Carruthers told PJ Media. “She said, ‘Women have penises and women have balls and if your staff is not comfortable then they can look for another job.’ That is clearly referring to a brazilian wax, which involves the genitals.”
Carruthers added that the transgender complainant “only mentioned ‘leg wax’ after the story got out. My guess is she was embarrassed to admit she wanted a Brazilian.”
The female Muslim employee refused to provide the service, based on her religious convictions not to physically touch a man outside her family.
The anonymous transgender person filed a $50,000 complaint with the Human Rights Tribunal of Ontario (HRTO) two weeks ago, seeking compensation for “immense harm to my dignity,” CTV Windsor reported.


*And you thought the cake debate was a mess.

Remember when you forced people to bake the cake, you are now going to have to force a covered up Muslim women to wax the ball sack of a Trans woman*


----------



## BlackFlag

Aba Incieni said:


> More from PJ Media:
> Earlier this month, a male-to-female transgender filed a $50,000 human rights complaint after a Muslim woman refused to perform a Brazilian wax on his genitals. The unnamed transgender person has repeatedly claimed that he called inquiring about a leg wax, but the owner of Mad Wax, the waxing studio based in Windsor, Ontario, Canada, insisted the request clearly indicated his interest in a genital wax.
> “She never once asked for a leg wax [from] us,” Mad Wax manager, president, and CEO Jason Carruthers told PJ Media. “She said, ‘Women have penises and women have balls and if your staff is not comfortable then they can look for another job.’ That is clearly referring to a brazilian wax, which involves the genitals.”
> Carruthers added that the transgender complainant “only mentioned ‘leg wax’ after the story got out. My guess is she was embarrassed to admit she wanted a Brazilian.”
> The female Muslim employee refused to provide the service, based on her religious convictions not to physically touch a man outside her family.
> The anonymous transgender person filed a $50,000 complaint with the Human Rights Tribunal of Ontario (HRTO) two weeks ago, seeking compensation for “immense harm to my dignity,” CTV Windsor reported.
> 
> 
> *And you thought the cake debate was a mess.
> 
> Remember when you forced people to bake the cake, you are now going to have to force a covered up Muslim women to wax the ball sack of a Trans woman*


I don’t care.  Let the law handle it.  If a Muslim is found to be discriminating illegally against somebody, it’s no different than if they were a Christian.


----------



## martybegan

BlackFlag said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> More from PJ Media:
> Earlier this month, a male-to-female transgender filed a $50,000 human rights complaint after a Muslim woman refused to perform a Brazilian wax on his genitals. The unnamed transgender person has repeatedly claimed that he called inquiring about a leg wax, but the owner of Mad Wax, the waxing studio based in Windsor, Ontario, Canada, insisted the request clearly indicated his interest in a genital wax.
> “She never once asked for a leg wax [from] us,” Mad Wax manager, president, and CEO Jason Carruthers told PJ Media. “She said, ‘Women have penises and women have balls and if your staff is not comfortable then they can look for another job.’ That is clearly referring to a brazilian wax, which involves the genitals.”
> Carruthers added that the transgender complainant “only mentioned ‘leg wax’ after the story got out. My guess is she was embarrassed to admit she wanted a Brazilian.”
> The female Muslim employee refused to provide the service, based on her religious convictions not to physically touch a man outside her family.
> The anonymous transgender person filed a $50,000 complaint with the Human Rights Tribunal of Ontario (HRTO) two weeks ago, seeking compensation for “immense harm to my dignity,” CTV Windsor reported.
> 
> 
> *And you thought the cake debate was a mess.
> 
> Remember when you forced people to bake the cake, you are now going to have to force a covered up Muslim women to wax the ball sack of a Trans woman*
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t care.  Let the law handle it.  If a Muslim is found to be discriminating illegally against somebody, it’s no different than if they were a Christian.
Click to expand...


Why should the law force someone to wax someone they don't want to wax?


----------



## BlackFlag

martybegan said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> More from PJ Media:
> Earlier this month, a male-to-female transgender filed a $50,000 human rights complaint after a Muslim woman refused to perform a Brazilian wax on his genitals. The unnamed transgender person has repeatedly claimed that he called inquiring about a leg wax, but the owner of Mad Wax, the waxing studio based in Windsor, Ontario, Canada, insisted the request clearly indicated his interest in a genital wax.
> “She never once asked for a leg wax [from] us,” Mad Wax manager, president, and CEO Jason Carruthers told PJ Media. “She said, ‘Women have penises and women have balls and if your staff is not comfortable then they can look for another job.’ That is clearly referring to a brazilian wax, which involves the genitals.”
> Carruthers added that the transgender complainant “only mentioned ‘leg wax’ after the story got out. My guess is she was embarrassed to admit she wanted a Brazilian.”
> The female Muslim employee refused to provide the service, based on her religious convictions not to physically touch a man outside her family.
> The anonymous transgender person filed a $50,000 complaint with the Human Rights Tribunal of Ontario (HRTO) two weeks ago, seeking compensation for “immense harm to my dignity,” CTV Windsor reported.
> 
> 
> *And you thought the cake debate was a mess.
> 
> Remember when you forced people to bake the cake, you are now going to have to force a covered up Muslim women to wax the ball sack of a Trans woman*
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t care.  Let the law handle it.  If a Muslim is found to be discriminating illegally against somebody, it’s no different than if they were a Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the law force someone to wax someone they don't want to wax?
Click to expand...

Because the people determined so.


----------



## martybegan

BlackFlag said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> More from PJ Media:
> Earlier this month, a male-to-female transgender filed a $50,000 human rights complaint after a Muslim woman refused to perform a Brazilian wax on his genitals. The unnamed transgender person has repeatedly claimed that he called inquiring about a leg wax, but the owner of Mad Wax, the waxing studio based in Windsor, Ontario, Canada, insisted the request clearly indicated his interest in a genital wax.
> “She never once asked for a leg wax [from] us,” Mad Wax manager, president, and CEO Jason Carruthers told PJ Media. “She said, ‘Women have penises and women have balls and if your staff is not comfortable then they can look for another job.’ That is clearly referring to a brazilian wax, which involves the genitals.”
> Carruthers added that the transgender complainant “only mentioned ‘leg wax’ after the story got out. My guess is she was embarrassed to admit she wanted a Brazilian.”
> The female Muslim employee refused to provide the service, based on her religious convictions not to physically touch a man outside her family.
> The anonymous transgender person filed a $50,000 complaint with the Human Rights Tribunal of Ontario (HRTO) two weeks ago, seeking compensation for “immense harm to my dignity,” CTV Windsor reported.
> 
> 
> *And you thought the cake debate was a mess.
> 
> Remember when you forced people to bake the cake, you are now going to have to force a covered up Muslim women to wax the ball sack of a Trans woman*
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t care.  Let the law handle it.  If a Muslim is found to be discriminating illegally against somebody, it’s no different than if they were a Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the law force someone to wax someone they don't want to wax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the people determined so.
Click to expand...


So the people can decide to ban abortion, gay marriage, and bring back slavery?

Good to know!


----------



## Aba Incieni

BlackFlag said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> More from PJ Media:
> Earlier this month, a male-to-female transgender filed a $50,000 human rights complaint after a Muslim woman refused to perform a Brazilian wax on his genitals. The unnamed transgender person has repeatedly claimed that he called inquiring about a leg wax, but the owner of Mad Wax, the waxing studio based in Windsor, Ontario, Canada, insisted the request clearly indicated his interest in a genital wax.
> “She never once asked for a leg wax [from] us,” Mad Wax manager, president, and CEO Jason Carruthers told PJ Media. “She said, ‘Women have penises and women have balls and if your staff is not comfortable then they can look for another job.’ That is clearly referring to a brazilian wax, which involves the genitals.”
> Carruthers added that the transgender complainant “only mentioned ‘leg wax’ after the story got out. My guess is she was embarrassed to admit she wanted a Brazilian.”
> The female Muslim employee refused to provide the service, based on her religious convictions not to physically touch a man outside her family.
> The anonymous transgender person filed a $50,000 complaint with the Human Rights Tribunal of Ontario (HRTO) two weeks ago, seeking compensation for “immense harm to my dignity,” CTV Windsor reported.
> 
> 
> *And you thought the cake debate was a mess.
> 
> Remember when you forced people to bake the cake, you are now going to have to force a covered up Muslim women to wax the ball sack of a Trans woman*
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t care.  Let the law handle it.  If a Muslim is found to be discriminating illegally against somebody, it’s no different than if they were a Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the law force someone to wax someone they don't want to wax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the people determined so.
Click to expand...

Of all posters...except maybe tigger...I would expect you to stand against forced labor.

But since it's established law, we can expect Jewish delis to start making BLT's soon.


----------



## BlackFlag

martybegan said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> More from PJ Media:
> Earlier this month, a male-to-female transgender filed a $50,000 human rights complaint after a Muslim woman refused to perform a Brazilian wax on his genitals. The unnamed transgender person has repeatedly claimed that he called inquiring about a leg wax, but the owner of Mad Wax, the waxing studio based in Windsor, Ontario, Canada, insisted the request clearly indicated his interest in a genital wax.
> “She never once asked for a leg wax [from] us,” Mad Wax manager, president, and CEO Jason Carruthers told PJ Media. “She said, ‘Women have penises and women have balls and if your staff is not comfortable then they can look for another job.’ That is clearly referring to a brazilian wax, which involves the genitals.”
> Carruthers added that the transgender complainant “only mentioned ‘leg wax’ after the story got out. My guess is she was embarrassed to admit she wanted a Brazilian.”
> The female Muslim employee refused to provide the service, based on her religious convictions not to physically touch a man outside her family.
> The anonymous transgender person filed a $50,000 complaint with the Human Rights Tribunal of Ontario (HRTO) two weeks ago, seeking compensation for “immense harm to my dignity,” CTV Windsor reported.
> 
> 
> *And you thought the cake debate was a mess.
> 
> Remember when you forced people to bake the cake, you are now going to have to force a covered up Muslim women to wax the ball sack of a Trans woman*
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t care.  Let the law handle it.  If a Muslim is found to be discriminating illegally against somebody, it’s no different than if they were a Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the law force someone to wax someone they don't want to wax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the people determined so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the people can decide to ban abortion, gay marriage, and bring back slavery?
> 
> Good to know!
Click to expand...

The people can decide to abolish the judicial branch if they want to.  Good luck, little idiot!


----------



## BlackFlag

Aba Incieni said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> More from PJ Media:
> Earlier this month, a male-to-female transgender filed a $50,000 human rights complaint after a Muslim woman refused to perform a Brazilian wax on his genitals. The unnamed transgender person has repeatedly claimed that he called inquiring about a leg wax, but the owner of Mad Wax, the waxing studio based in Windsor, Ontario, Canada, insisted the request clearly indicated his interest in a genital wax.
> “She never once asked for a leg wax [from] us,” Mad Wax manager, president, and CEO Jason Carruthers told PJ Media. “She said, ‘Women have penises and women have balls and if your staff is not comfortable then they can look for another job.’ That is clearly referring to a brazilian wax, which involves the genitals.”
> Carruthers added that the transgender complainant “only mentioned ‘leg wax’ after the story got out. My guess is she was embarrassed to admit she wanted a Brazilian.”
> The female Muslim employee refused to provide the service, based on her religious convictions not to physically touch a man outside her family.
> The anonymous transgender person filed a $50,000 complaint with the Human Rights Tribunal of Ontario (HRTO) two weeks ago, seeking compensation for “immense harm to my dignity,” CTV Windsor reported.
> 
> 
> *And you thought the cake debate was a mess.
> 
> Remember when you forced people to bake the cake, you are now going to have to force a covered up Muslim women to wax the ball sack of a Trans woman*
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t care.  Let the law handle it.  If a Muslim is found to be discriminating illegally against somebody, it’s no different than if they were a Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the law force someone to wax someone they don't want to wax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the people determined so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of all posters...except maybe tigger...I would expect you to stand against forced labor.
> 
> But since it's established law, we can expect Jewish delis to start making BLT's soon.
Click to expand...

Of all posters, I knew you would be one to demonstrate complete ignorance regarding this type of issue.


----------



## martybegan

BlackFlag said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> More from PJ Media:
> Earlier this month, a male-to-female transgender filed a $50,000 human rights complaint after a Muslim woman refused to perform a Brazilian wax on his genitals. The unnamed transgender person has repeatedly claimed that he called inquiring about a leg wax, but the owner of Mad Wax, the waxing studio based in Windsor, Ontario, Canada, insisted the request clearly indicated his interest in a genital wax.
> “She never once asked for a leg wax [from] us,” Mad Wax manager, president, and CEO Jason Carruthers told PJ Media. “She said, ‘Women have penises and women have balls and if your staff is not comfortable then they can look for another job.’ That is clearly referring to a brazilian wax, which involves the genitals.”
> Carruthers added that the transgender complainant “only mentioned ‘leg wax’ after the story got out. My guess is she was embarrassed to admit she wanted a Brazilian.”
> The female Muslim employee refused to provide the service, based on her religious convictions not to physically touch a man outside her family.
> The anonymous transgender person filed a $50,000 complaint with the Human Rights Tribunal of Ontario (HRTO) two weeks ago, seeking compensation for “immense harm to my dignity,” CTV Windsor reported.
> 
> 
> *And you thought the cake debate was a mess.
> 
> Remember when you forced people to bake the cake, you are now going to have to force a covered up Muslim women to wax the ball sack of a Trans woman*
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t care.  Let the law handle it.  If a Muslim is found to be discriminating illegally against somebody, it’s no different than if they were a Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the law force someone to wax someone they don't want to wax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the people determined so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the people can decide to ban abortion, gay marriage, and bring back slavery?
> 
> Good to know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people can decide to abolish the judicial branch if they want to.  Good luck, little idiot!
Click to expand...


Oh, you are talking about the amendment process. Why didn't you say that.

As an aside though, ignoring the appeal to authority, why again should a Muslim woman be forced to go against her religion and touch a man in such a way?


----------



## Aba Incieni

BlackFlag said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> More from PJ Media:
> Earlier this month, a male-to-female transgender filed a $50,000 human rights complaint after a Muslim woman refused to perform a Brazilian wax on his genitals. The unnamed transgender person has repeatedly claimed that he called inquiring about a leg wax, but the owner of Mad Wax, the waxing studio based in Windsor, Ontario, Canada, insisted the request clearly indicated his interest in a genital wax.
> “She never once asked for a leg wax [from] us,” Mad Wax manager, president, and CEO Jason Carruthers told PJ Media. “She said, ‘Women have penises and women have balls and if your staff is not comfortable then they can look for another job.’ That is clearly referring to a brazilian wax, which involves the genitals.”
> Carruthers added that the transgender complainant “only mentioned ‘leg wax’ after the story got out. My guess is she was embarrassed to admit she wanted a Brazilian.”
> The female Muslim employee refused to provide the service, based on her religious convictions not to physically touch a man outside her family.
> The anonymous transgender person filed a $50,000 complaint with the Human Rights Tribunal of Ontario (HRTO) two weeks ago, seeking compensation for “immense harm to my dignity,” CTV Windsor reported.
> 
> 
> *And you thought the cake debate was a mess.
> 
> Remember when you forced people to bake the cake, you are now going to have to force a covered up Muslim women to wax the ball sack of a Trans woman*
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t care.  Let the law handle it.  If a Muslim is found to be discriminating illegally against somebody, it’s no different than if they were a Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the law force someone to wax someone they don't want to wax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the people determined so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of all posters...except maybe tigger...I would expect you to stand against forced labor.
> 
> But since it's established law, we can expect Jewish delis to start making BLT's soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of all posters, I knew you would be one to demonstrate complete ignorance regarding this type of issue.
Click to expand...

Forced labor is so IN right now. Get to pickin', boy.


----------



## BlackFlag

martybegan said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t care.  Let the law handle it.  If a Muslim is found to be discriminating illegally against somebody, it’s no different than if they were a Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should the law force someone to wax someone they don't want to wax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the people determined so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the people can decide to ban abortion, gay marriage, and bring back slavery?
> 
> Good to know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people can decide to abolish the judicial branch if they want to.  Good luck, little idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you are talking about the amendment process. Why didn't you say that.
> 
> As an aside though, ignoring the appeal to authority, why again should a Muslim woman be forced to go against her religion and touch a man in such a way?
Click to expand...

Is her business to wax men?  If they do not offer ball and penis waxes, then under U.S. lae she would be fine.  I’m not familiar with Canadian law.


----------



## BlackFlag

Aba Incieni said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t care.  Let the law handle it.  If a Muslim is found to be discriminating illegally against somebody, it’s no different than if they were a Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should the law force someone to wax someone they don't want to wax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the people determined so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of all posters...except maybe tigger...I would expect you to stand against forced labor.
> 
> But since it's established law, we can expect Jewish delis to start making BLT's soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of all posters, I knew you would be one to demonstrate complete ignorance regarding this type of issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forced labor is so IN right now. Get to pickin', boy.
Click to expand...

You’re just sad your premise is such a failure


----------



## Aba Incieni

BlackFlag said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should the law force someone to wax someone they don't want to wax?
> 
> 
> 
> Because the people determined so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of all posters...except maybe tigger...I would expect you to stand against forced labor.
> 
> But since it's established law, we can expect Jewish delis to start making BLT's soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of all posters, I knew you would be one to demonstrate complete ignorance regarding this type of issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forced labor is so IN right now. Get to pickin', boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re just sad your premise is such a failure
Click to expand...

It's your premise.   

People can be forced to work. Jump down turn around.

Pick a bale, boy.


----------



## MindWars

Aba Incieni said:


> More from PJ Media:
> Earlier this month, a male-to-female transgender filed a $50,000 human rights complaint after a Muslim woman refused to perform a Brazilian wax on his genitals. The unnamed transgender person has repeatedly claimed that he called inquiring about a leg wax, but the owner of Mad Wax, the waxing studio based in Windsor, Ontario, Canada, insisted the request clearly indicated his interest in a genital wax.
> “She never once asked for a leg wax [from] us,” Mad Wax manager, president, and CEO Jason Carruthers told PJ Media. “She said, ‘Women have penises and women have balls and if your staff is not comfortable then they can look for another job.’ That is clearly referring to a brazilian wax, which involves the genitals.”
> Carruthers added that the transgender complainant “only mentioned ‘leg wax’ after the story got out. My guess is she was embarrassed to admit she wanted a Brazilian.”
> The female Muslim employee refused to provide the service, based on her religious convictions not to physically touch a man outside her family.
> The anonymous transgender person filed a $50,000 complaint with the Human Rights Tribunal of Ontario (HRTO) two weeks ago, seeking compensation for “immense harm to my dignity,” CTV Windsor reported.
> 
> 
> *And you thought the cake debate was a mess.
> 
> Remember when you forced people to bake the cake, you are now going to have to force a covered up Muslim women to wax the ball sack of a Trans woman*



Blowback, it's just grand when they slap each other down.


----------



## martybegan

BlackFlag said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should the law force someone to wax someone they don't want to wax?
> 
> 
> 
> Because the people determined so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the people can decide to ban abortion, gay marriage, and bring back slavery?
> 
> Good to know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people can decide to abolish the judicial branch if they want to.  Good luck, little idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you are talking about the amendment process. Why didn't you say that.
> 
> As an aside though, ignoring the appeal to authority, why again should a Muslim woman be forced to go against her religion and touch a man in such a way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is her business to wax men?  If they do not offer ball and penis waxes, then under U.S. lae she would be fine.  I’m not familiar with Canadian law.
Click to expand...


She's used to waxing women, and this guy is claiming he is a women when he is not. 

And again forget about the law for a second, what makes it right to force someone to wax someone they don't want to wax?


----------



## Aba Incieni

MindWars said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> More from PJ Media:
> Earlier this month, a male-to-female transgender filed a $50,000 human rights complaint after a Muslim woman refused to perform a Brazilian wax on his genitals. The unnamed transgender person has repeatedly claimed that he called inquiring about a leg wax, but the owner of Mad Wax, the waxing studio based in Windsor, Ontario, Canada, insisted the request clearly indicated his interest in a genital wax.
> “She never once asked for a leg wax [from] us,” Mad Wax manager, president, and CEO Jason Carruthers told PJ Media. “She said, ‘Women have penises and women have balls and if your staff is not comfortable then they can look for another job.’ That is clearly referring to a brazilian wax, which involves the genitals.”
> Carruthers added that the transgender complainant “only mentioned ‘leg wax’ after the story got out. My guess is she was embarrassed to admit she wanted a Brazilian.”
> The female Muslim employee refused to provide the service, based on her religious convictions not to physically touch a man outside her family.
> The anonymous transgender person filed a $50,000 complaint with the Human Rights Tribunal of Ontario (HRTO) two weeks ago, seeking compensation for “immense harm to my dignity,” CTV Windsor reported.
> 
> 
> *And you thought the cake debate was a mess.
> 
> Remember when you forced people to bake the cake, you are now going to have to force a covered up Muslim women to wax the ball sack of a Trans woman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blowback, it's just grand when they slap each other down.
Click to expand...

When worlds collide.


----------



## BlackFlag

martybegan said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the people determined so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the people can decide to ban abortion, gay marriage, and bring back slavery?
> 
> Good to know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people can decide to abolish the judicial branch if they want to.  Good luck, little idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you are talking about the amendment process. Why didn't you say that.
> 
> As an aside though, ignoring the appeal to authority, why again should a Muslim woman be forced to go against her religion and touch a man in such a way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is her business to wax men?  If they do not offer ball and penis waxes, then under U.S. lae she would be fine.  I’m not familiar with Canadian law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's used to waxing women, and this guy is claiming he is a women when he is not.
> 
> And again forget about the law for a second, what makes it right to force someone to wax someone they don't want to wax?
Click to expand...

Because you are operating in a public domain whose infrastructure, security, etc. is paid for in part by that customer’s taxes, and the people have determined that they should be served barring certain circumstances.


----------



## WEATHER53

Remember.
None of this has Ever been about equality and acceptance
It has been about speciality and forced embracement


----------



## Aba Incieni

WEATHER53 said:


> Remember.
> None of this has Ever been about equality and acceptance
> It has been about speciality and forced embracement


They offer waxing to women.

According to some, men who believe they are women actually are women.

Quite the logical conundrum for the Losers.


----------



## martybegan

BlackFlag said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the people can decide to ban abortion, gay marriage, and bring back slavery?
> 
> Good to know!
> 
> 
> 
> The people can decide to abolish the judicial branch if they want to.  Good luck, little idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you are talking about the amendment process. Why didn't you say that.
> 
> As an aside though, ignoring the appeal to authority, why again should a Muslim woman be forced to go against her religion and touch a man in such a way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is her business to wax men?  If they do not offer ball and penis waxes, then under U.S. lae she would be fine.  I’m not familiar with Canadian law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's used to waxing women, and this guy is claiming he is a women when he is not.
> 
> And again forget about the law for a second, what makes it right to force someone to wax someone they don't want to wax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you are operating in a public domain whose infrastructure, security, etc. is paid for in part by that customer’s taxes, and the people have determined that they should be served barring certain circumstances.
Click to expand...


Or maybe assholes like you just get off on using government to force people to do things they don't want to.

This woman is perfectly OK waxing women, she just doesn't want to wax men. The trans person wants to force this woman to accept him as a her, on penalty of government sanction.

In what world is this a good thing?


----------



## Aba Incieni

martybegan said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people can decide to abolish the judicial branch if they want to.  Good luck, little idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you are talking about the amendment process. Why didn't you say that.
> 
> As an aside though, ignoring the appeal to authority, why again should a Muslim woman be forced to go against her religion and touch a man in such a way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is her business to wax men?  If they do not offer ball and penis waxes, then under U.S. lae she would be fine.  I’m not familiar with Canadian law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's used to waxing women, and this guy is claiming he is a women when he is not.
> 
> And again forget about the law for a second, what makes it right to force someone to wax someone they don't want to wax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you are operating in a public domain whose infrastructure, security, etc. is paid for in part by that customer’s taxes, and the people have determined that they should be served barring certain circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe assholes like you just get off on using government to force people to do things they don't want to.
> 
> This woman is perfectly OK waxing women, she just doesn't want to wax men. The trans person wants to force this woman to accept him as a her, on penalty of government sanction.
> 
> In what world is this a good thing?
Click to expand...

In the same world where women have balls to wax.


----------



## Votto

Aba Incieni said:


> More from PJ Media:
> Earlier this month, a male-to-female transgender filed a $50,000 human rights complaint after a Muslim woman refused to perform a Brazilian wax on his genitals. The unnamed transgender person has repeatedly claimed that he called inquiring about a leg wax, but the owner of Mad Wax, the waxing studio based in Windsor, Ontario, Canada, insisted the request clearly indicated his interest in a genital wax.
> “She never once asked for a leg wax [from] us,” Mad Wax manager, president, and CEO Jason Carruthers told PJ Media. “She said, ‘Women have penises and women have balls and if your staff is not comfortable then they can look for another job.’ That is clearly referring to a brazilian wax, which involves the genitals.”
> Carruthers added that the transgender complainant “only mentioned ‘leg wax’ after the story got out. My guess is she was embarrassed to admit she wanted a Brazilian.”
> The female Muslim employee refused to provide the service, based on her religious convictions not to physically touch a man outside her family.
> The anonymous transgender person filed a $50,000 complaint with the Human Rights Tribunal of Ontario (HRTO) two weeks ago, seeking compensation for “immense harm to my dignity,” CTV Windsor reported.
> 
> 
> *And you thought the cake debate was a mess.
> 
> Remember when you forced people to bake the cake, you are now going to have to force a covered up Muslim women to wax the ball sack of a Trans woman*



No one cares.  However, replace the Muslim with a Christian who refuses and it will be on the six o'clock news.


----------



## WEATHER53

You are not the gender that you choose to think you are
That’s called delusion
You Are the gender that biology instilled in you and no amount of quirky thinking and feeling  can overrule that


----------



## WEATHER53

Votto said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> More from PJ Media:
> Earlier this month, a male-to-female transgender filed a $50,000 human rights complaint after a Muslim woman refused to perform a Brazilian wax on his genitals. The unnamed transgender person has repeatedly claimed that he called inquiring about a leg wax, but the owner of Mad Wax, the waxing studio based in Windsor, Ontario, Canada, insisted the request clearly indicated his interest in a genital wax.
> “She never once asked for a leg wax [from] us,” Mad Wax manager, president, and CEO Jason Carruthers told PJ Media. “She said, ‘Women have penises and women have balls and if your staff is not comfortable then they can look for another job.’ That is clearly referring to a brazilian wax, which involves the genitals.”
> Carruthers added that the transgender complainant “only mentioned ‘leg wax’ after the story got out. My guess is she was embarrassed to admit she wanted a Brazilian.”
> The female Muslim employee refused to provide the service, based on her religious convictions not to physically touch a man outside her family.
> The anonymous transgender person filed a $50,000 complaint with the Human Rights Tribunal of Ontario (HRTO) two weeks ago, seeking compensation for “immense harm to my dignity,” CTV Windsor reported.
> 
> 
> *And you thought the cake debate was a mess.
> 
> Remember when you forced people to bake the cake, you are now going to have to force a covered up Muslim women to wax the ball sack of a Trans woman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one cares.  However, replace the Muslim with a Christian who refuses and it will be on the six o'clock news.
Click to expand...

And a Christian refusing a Muslim confused gender would bring Barry and Mikey  back to the front lines


----------



## Aba Incieni

Votto said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> More from PJ Media:
> Earlier this month, a male-to-female transgender filed a $50,000 human rights complaint after a Muslim woman refused to perform a Brazilian wax on his genitals. The unnamed transgender person has repeatedly claimed that he called inquiring about a leg wax, but the owner of Mad Wax, the waxing studio based in Windsor, Ontario, Canada, insisted the request clearly indicated his interest in a genital wax.
> “She never once asked for a leg wax [from] us,” Mad Wax manager, president, and CEO Jason Carruthers told PJ Media. “She said, ‘Women have penises and women have balls and if your staff is not comfortable then they can look for another job.’ That is clearly referring to a brazilian wax, which involves the genitals.”
> Carruthers added that the transgender complainant “only mentioned ‘leg wax’ after the story got out. My guess is she was embarrassed to admit she wanted a Brazilian.”
> The female Muslim employee refused to provide the service, based on her religious convictions not to physically touch a man outside her family.
> The anonymous transgender person filed a $50,000 complaint with the Human Rights Tribunal of Ontario (HRTO) two weeks ago, seeking compensation for “immense harm to my dignity,” CTV Windsor reported.
> 
> 
> *And you thought the cake debate was a mess.
> 
> Remember when you forced people to bake the cake, you are now going to have to force a covered up Muslim women to wax the ball sack of a Trans woman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one cares.  However, replace the Muslim with a Christian who refuses and it will be on the six o'clock news.
Click to expand...

She refused on religious grounds. This could get...hairy.


----------



## BlackFlag

martybegan said:


> Or maybe assholes like you just get off on using government to force people to do things they don't want to.


Wrong, you miserable piece of shit.



martybegan said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people can decide to abolish the judicial branch if they want to.  Good luck, little idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you are talking about the amendment process. Why didn't you say that.
> 
> As an aside though, ignoring the appeal to authority, why again should a Muslim woman be forced to go against her religion and touch a man in such a way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is her business to wax men?  If they do not offer ball and penis waxes, then under U.S. lae she would be fine.  I’m not familiar with Canadian law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's used to waxing women, and this guy is claiming he is a women when he is not.
> 
> And again forget about the law for a second, what makes it right to force someone to wax someone they don't want to wax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you are operating in a public domain whose infrastructure, security, etc. is paid for in part by that customer’s taxes, and the people have determined that they should be served barring certain circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe assholes like you just get off on using government to force people to do things they don't want to.
> 
> This woman is perfectly OK waxing women, she just doesn't want to wax men. The trans person wants to force this woman to accept him as a her, on penalty of government sanction.
> 
> In what world is this a good thing?
Click to expand...

I don’t know who that woman waxes.  If that customer is a transgender who wants a bikini wax, I don’t know what the court will rule.  If that customer wants their dick and balls waxed, the woman should be fine because that is not a service they offer.


----------



## Votto

Aba Incieni said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> More from PJ Media:
> Earlier this month, a male-to-female transgender filed a $50,000 human rights complaint after a Muslim woman refused to perform a Brazilian wax on his genitals. The unnamed transgender person has repeatedly claimed that he called inquiring about a leg wax, but the owner of Mad Wax, the waxing studio based in Windsor, Ontario, Canada, insisted the request clearly indicated his interest in a genital wax.
> “She never once asked for a leg wax [from] us,” Mad Wax manager, president, and CEO Jason Carruthers told PJ Media. “She said, ‘Women have penises and women have balls and if your staff is not comfortable then they can look for another job.’ That is clearly referring to a brazilian wax, which involves the genitals.”
> Carruthers added that the transgender complainant “only mentioned ‘leg wax’ after the story got out. My guess is she was embarrassed to admit she wanted a Brazilian.”
> The female Muslim employee refused to provide the service, based on her religious convictions not to physically touch a man outside her family.
> The anonymous transgender person filed a $50,000 complaint with the Human Rights Tribunal of Ontario (HRTO) two weeks ago, seeking compensation for “immense harm to my dignity,” CTV Windsor reported.
> 
> 
> *And you thought the cake debate was a mess.
> 
> Remember when you forced people to bake the cake, you are now going to have to force a covered up Muslim women to wax the ball sack of a Trans woman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one cares.  However, replace the Muslim with a Christian who refuses and it will be on the six o'clock news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She refused on religious grounds. This could get...hairy.
Click to expand...


No, trust me.  The liberal courts will be all about the Muslim's rights.

Christians can go jump off a cliff, however.


----------



## BlackFlag

Votto said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> More from PJ Media:
> Earlier this month, a male-to-female transgender filed a $50,000 human rights complaint after a Muslim woman refused to perform a Brazilian wax on his genitals. The unnamed transgender person has repeatedly claimed that he called inquiring about a leg wax, but the owner of Mad Wax, the waxing studio based in Windsor, Ontario, Canada, insisted the request clearly indicated his interest in a genital wax.
> “She never once asked for a leg wax [from] us,” Mad Wax manager, president, and CEO Jason Carruthers told PJ Media. “She said, ‘Women have penises and women have balls and if your staff is not comfortable then they can look for another job.’ That is clearly referring to a brazilian wax, which involves the genitals.”
> Carruthers added that the transgender complainant “only mentioned ‘leg wax’ after the story got out. My guess is she was embarrassed to admit she wanted a Brazilian.”
> The female Muslim employee refused to provide the service, based on her religious convictions not to physically touch a man outside her family.
> The anonymous transgender person filed a $50,000 complaint with the Human Rights Tribunal of Ontario (HRTO) two weeks ago, seeking compensation for “immense harm to my dignity,” CTV Windsor reported.
> 
> 
> *And you thought the cake debate was a mess.
> 
> Remember when you forced people to bake the cake, you are now going to have to force a covered up Muslim women to wax the ball sack of a Trans woman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one cares.  However, replace the Muslim with a Christian who refuses and it will be on the six o'clock news.
Click to expand...

Aww, you poor thing


----------



## BlackFlag

Votto said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> More from PJ Media:
> Earlier this month, a male-to-female transgender filed a $50,000 human rights complaint after a Muslim woman refused to perform a Brazilian wax on his genitals. The unnamed transgender person has repeatedly claimed that he called inquiring about a leg wax, but the owner of Mad Wax, the waxing studio based in Windsor, Ontario, Canada, insisted the request clearly indicated his interest in a genital wax.
> “She never once asked for a leg wax [from] us,” Mad Wax manager, president, and CEO Jason Carruthers told PJ Media. “She said, ‘Women have penises and women have balls and if your staff is not comfortable then they can look for another job.’ That is clearly referring to a brazilian wax, which involves the genitals.”
> Carruthers added that the transgender complainant “only mentioned ‘leg wax’ after the story got out. My guess is she was embarrassed to admit she wanted a Brazilian.”
> The female Muslim employee refused to provide the service, based on her religious convictions not to physically touch a man outside her family.
> The anonymous transgender person filed a $50,000 complaint with the Human Rights Tribunal of Ontario (HRTO) two weeks ago, seeking compensation for “immense harm to my dignity,” CTV Windsor reported.
> 
> 
> *And you thought the cake debate was a mess.
> 
> Remember when you forced people to bake the cake, you are now going to have to force a covered up Muslim women to wax the ball sack of a Trans woman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one cares.  However, replace the Muslim with a Christian who refuses and it will be on the six o'clock news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She refused on religious grounds. This could get...hairy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, trust me.  The liberal courts will be all about the Muslim's rights.
> 
> Christians can go jump off a cliff, however.
Click to expand...

Poor baby


----------



## Mac1958

Aba Incieni said:


> Earlier this month, a male-to-female transgender filed a $50,000 human rights complaint after a Muslim woman refused to perform a Brazilian wax on his genitals.


----------



## martybegan

BlackFlag said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe assholes like you just get off on using government to force people to do things they don't want to.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, you miserable piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you are talking about the amendment process. Why didn't you say that.
> 
> As an aside though, ignoring the appeal to authority, why again should a Muslim woman be forced to go against her religion and touch a man in such a way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is her business to wax men?  If they do not offer ball and penis waxes, then under U.S. lae she would be fine.  I’m not familiar with Canadian law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's used to waxing women, and this guy is claiming he is a women when he is not.
> 
> And again forget about the law for a second, what makes it right to force someone to wax someone they don't want to wax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you are operating in a public domain whose infrastructure, security, etc. is paid for in part by that customer’s taxes, and the people have determined that they should be served barring certain circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe assholes like you just get off on using government to force people to do things they don't want to.
> 
> This woman is perfectly OK waxing women, she just doesn't want to wax men. The trans person wants to force this woman to accept him as a her, on penalty of government sanction.
> 
> In what world is this a good thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t know who that woman waxes.  If that customer is a transgender who wants a bikini wax, I don’t know what the court will rule.  If that customer wants their dick and balls waxed, the woman should be fine because that is not a service they offer.
Click to expand...


100% right you fake resistance twat.

You just can't answer the question, can you, you fucking poseur anti-fa wannabe.


----------



## BlackFlag

martybegan said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe assholes like you just get off on using government to force people to do things they don't want to.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, you miserable piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is her business to wax men?  If they do not offer ball and penis waxes, then under U.S. lae she would be fine.  I’m not familiar with Canadian law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's used to waxing women, and this guy is claiming he is a women when he is not.
> 
> And again forget about the law for a second, what makes it right to force someone to wax someone they don't want to wax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you are operating in a public domain whose infrastructure, security, etc. is paid for in part by that customer’s taxes, and the people have determined that they should be served barring certain circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe assholes like you just get off on using government to force people to do things they don't want to.
> 
> This woman is perfectly OK waxing women, she just doesn't want to wax men. The trans person wants to force this woman to accept him as a her, on penalty of government sanction.
> 
> In what world is this a good thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t know who that woman waxes.  If that customer is a transgender who wants a bikini wax, I don’t know what the court will rule.  If that customer wants their dick and balls waxed, the woman should be fine because that is not a service they offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100% right you fake resistance twat.
> 
> You just can't answer the question, can you, you fucking poseur anti-fa wannabe.
Click to expand...

I answered it, you subhuman trash.  Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Aba Incieni

Votto said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> More from PJ Media:
> Earlier this month, a male-to-female transgender filed a $50,000 human rights complaint after a Muslim woman refused to perform a Brazilian wax on his genitals. The unnamed transgender person has repeatedly claimed that he called inquiring about a leg wax, but the owner of Mad Wax, the waxing studio based in Windsor, Ontario, Canada, insisted the request clearly indicated his interest in a genital wax.
> “She never once asked for a leg wax [from] us,” Mad Wax manager, president, and CEO Jason Carruthers told PJ Media. “She said, ‘Women have penises and women have balls and if your staff is not comfortable then they can look for another job.’ That is clearly referring to a brazilian wax, which involves the genitals.”
> Carruthers added that the transgender complainant “only mentioned ‘leg wax’ after the story got out. My guess is she was embarrassed to admit she wanted a Brazilian.”
> The female Muslim employee refused to provide the service, based on her religious convictions not to physically touch a man outside her family.
> The anonymous transgender person filed a $50,000 complaint with the Human Rights Tribunal of Ontario (HRTO) two weeks ago, seeking compensation for “immense harm to my dignity,” CTV Windsor reported.
> 
> 
> *And you thought the cake debate was a mess.
> 
> Remember when you forced people to bake the cake, you are now going to have to force a covered up Muslim women to wax the ball sack of a Trans woman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one cares.  However, replace the Muslim with a Christian who refuses and it will be on the six o'clock news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She refused on religious grounds. This could get...hairy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, trust me.  The liberal courts will be all about the Muslim's rights.
> 
> Christians can go jump off a cliff, however.
Click to expand...

No matter what they rule, their entire community of heads will explode.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

I’ve been waiting to find out if any of these leftist extremists who constantly force Christians would ever have the _balls_ to challenge a Muslim.


----------



## BlackFlag

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> I’ve been waiting to find out if any of these leftist extremists who constantly force Christians would ever have the _balls_ to challenge a Muslim.


You’re in for a surprise, dipshit


----------



## martybegan

BlackFlag said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe assholes like you just get off on using government to force people to do things they don't want to.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, you miserable piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's used to waxing women, and this guy is claiming he is a women when he is not.
> 
> And again forget about the law for a second, what makes it right to force someone to wax someone they don't want to wax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you are operating in a public domain whose infrastructure, security, etc. is paid for in part by that customer’s taxes, and the people have determined that they should be served barring certain circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe assholes like you just get off on using government to force people to do things they don't want to.
> 
> This woman is perfectly OK waxing women, she just doesn't want to wax men. The trans person wants to force this woman to accept him as a her, on penalty of government sanction.
> 
> In what world is this a good thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t know who that woman waxes.  If that customer is a transgender who wants a bikini wax, I don’t know what the court will rule.  If that customer wants their dick and balls waxed, the woman should be fine because that is not a service they offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100% right you fake resistance twat.
> 
> You just can't answer the question, can you, you fucking poseur anti-fa wannabe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I answered it, you subhuman trash.  Go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


No, you ran to the comfort of appealing to authority, and to the masses. 

And as for the subhuman thing, you are the guy who wants government to be able to force a woman to touch some guy's junk. 

But your addled little mind can't get past the progressive dogma that has been shit into your head.

Now go run off and play in traffic.


----------



## Aba Incieni

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> I’ve been waiting to find out if any of these leftist extremists who constantly force Christians would ever have the _balls_ to challenge a Muslim.


The Great Muslim/Women/Transexual War of '18.


----------



## BlackFlag

martybegan said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe assholes like you just get off on using government to force people to do things they don't want to.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, you miserable piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are operating in a public domain whose infrastructure, security, etc. is paid for in part by that customer’s taxes, and the people have determined that they should be served barring certain circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe assholes like you just get off on using government to force people to do things they don't want to.
> 
> This woman is perfectly OK waxing women, she just doesn't want to wax men. The trans person wants to force this woman to accept him as a her, on penalty of government sanction.
> 
> In what world is this a good thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t know who that woman waxes.  If that customer is a transgender who wants a bikini wax, I don’t know what the court will rule.  If that customer wants their dick and balls waxed, the woman should be fine because that is not a service they offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100% right you fake resistance twat.
> 
> You just can't answer the question, can you, you fucking poseur anti-fa wannabe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I answered it, you subhuman trash.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you ran to the comfort of appealing to authority, and to the masses.
> 
> And as for the subhuman thing, you are the guy who wants government to be able to force a woman to touch some guy's junk.
> 
> But your addled little mind can't get past the progressive dogma that has been shit into your head.
> 
> Now go run off and play in traffic.
Click to expand...


----------



## martybegan

BlackFlag said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe assholes like you just get off on using government to force people to do things they don't want to.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, you miserable piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe assholes like you just get off on using government to force people to do things they don't want to.
> 
> This woman is perfectly OK waxing women, she just doesn't want to wax men. The trans person wants to force this woman to accept him as a her, on penalty of government sanction.
> 
> In what world is this a good thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t know who that woman waxes.  If that customer is a transgender who wants a bikini wax, I don’t know what the court will rule.  If that customer wants their dick and balls waxed, the woman should be fine because that is not a service they offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100% right you fake resistance twat.
> 
> You just can't answer the question, can you, you fucking poseur anti-fa wannabe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I answered it, you subhuman trash.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you ran to the comfort of appealing to authority, and to the masses.
> 
> And as for the subhuman thing, you are the guy who wants government to be able to force a woman to touch some guy's junk.
> 
> But your addled little mind can't get past the progressive dogma that has been shit into your head.
> 
> Now go run off and play in traffic.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I win, you lose.

Now go back to your little basement and dream of standing up to "the man"


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

BlackFlag said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been waiting to find out if any of these leftist extremists who constantly force Christians would ever have the _balls_ to challenge a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re in for a surprise, dipshit
Click to expand...

What’s taken so long, hypocrite phony?


----------



## flewism

I would say just more American social comedy, but since it is Canada, but only 5 miles across the bridge.

I'm betting it is a hooker, knowing the area. or a dancer. 

Man, I think that would hurt getting ball waxed, but whatever people will do for progress. 

I going to CBC to see if this made the local news.


----------



## K9Buck

Does the transgender card trump the Muslim card?


----------



## flewism

Nope nothing on CBC Windsor local news.

I think it is perfect material for a SNL skit


----------



## BlackFlag

martybegan said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, you miserable piece of shit.
> 
> I don’t know who that woman waxes.  If that customer is a transgender who wants a bikini wax, I don’t know what the court will rule.  If that customer wants their dick and balls waxed, the woman should be fine because that is not a service they offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% right you fake resistance twat.
> 
> You just can't answer the question, can you, you fucking poseur anti-fa wannabe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I answered it, you subhuman trash.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you ran to the comfort of appealing to authority, and to the masses.
> 
> And as for the subhuman thing, you are the guy who wants government to be able to force a woman to touch some guy's junk.
> 
> But your addled little mind can't get past the progressive dogma that has been shit into your head.
> 
> Now go run off and play in traffic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I win, you lose.
> 
> Now go back to your little basement and dream of standing up to "the man"
Click to expand...

Win what?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Aba Incieni said:


> More from PJ Media:
> Earlier this month, a male-to-female transgender filed a $50,000 human rights complaint after a Muslim woman refused to perform a Brazilian wax on his genitals. The unnamed transgender person has repeatedly claimed that he called inquiring about a leg wax, but the owner of Mad Wax, the waxing studio based in Windsor, Ontario, Canada, insisted the request clearly indicated his interest in a genital wax.
> “She never once asked for a leg wax [from] us,” Mad Wax manager, president, and CEO Jason Carruthers told PJ Media. “She said, ‘Women have penises and women have balls and if your staff is not comfortable then they can look for another job.’ That is clearly referring to a brazilian wax, which involves the genitals.”
> Carruthers added that the transgender complainant “only mentioned ‘leg wax’ after the story got out. My guess is she was embarrassed to admit she wanted a Brazilian.”
> The female Muslim employee refused to provide the service, based on her religious convictions not to physically touch a man outside her family.
> The anonymous transgender person filed a $50,000 complaint with the Human Rights Tribunal of Ontario (HRTO) two weeks ago, seeking compensation for “immense harm to my dignity,” CTV Windsor reported.
> 
> 
> *And you thought the cake debate was a mess.
> 
> Remember when you forced people to bake the cake, you are now going to have to force a covered up Muslim women to wax the ball sack of a Trans woman*



*"She said, ‘Women have penises and women have balls"*

No we don't, NO BIOLOGICAL woman has a penis and balls, there are though some mentally ill peoples who think women have a penis and balls and are oblivious to the Biology 101 thing that anyone with a penis and balls are called MEN.

It would save a lot of time and money if this crowd of mentally deficient degenerates like this maniac in the OP article were just taken out and shot to put them out of their misery, that is what you do with mad dogs, alternatively they should be rounded up by Special Armed Units and all put into Secure Psychiatric Institutions, no healthy reason to have this level of chronic mental illness running amok in normal society causing all this trouble and disrupting the equilibrium.


----------



## martybegan

BlackFlag said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100% right you fake resistance twat.
> 
> You just can't answer the question, can you, you fucking poseur anti-fa wannabe.
> 
> 
> 
> I answered it, you subhuman trash.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you ran to the comfort of appealing to authority, and to the masses.
> 
> And as for the subhuman thing, you are the guy who wants government to be able to force a woman to touch some guy's junk.
> 
> But your addled little mind can't get past the progressive dogma that has been shit into your head.
> 
> Now go run off and play in traffic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I win, you lose.
> 
> Now go back to your little basement and dream of standing up to "the man"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Win what?
Click to expand...


This one sided argument. 

Again, go play pretend "I'm the resistance! I'm the resistance, fuh fuh fuh"


----------



## Rambunctious

We are talking about crazy people...if you were born a male you are nuts if you think you are a girl and you should never be taken seriously.....


----------



## BlackFlag

martybegan said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I answered it, you subhuman trash.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you ran to the comfort of appealing to authority, and to the masses.
> 
> And as for the subhuman thing, you are the guy who wants government to be able to force a woman to touch some guy's junk.
> 
> But your addled little mind can't get past the progressive dogma that has been shit into your head.
> 
> Now go run off and play in traffic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I win, you lose.
> 
> Now go back to your little basement and dream of standing up to "the man"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Win what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one sided argument.
> 
> Again, go play pretend "I'm the resistance! I'm the resistance, fuh fuh fuh"
Click to expand...

Lol have a great day


----------



## BlackFlag

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been waiting to find out if any of these leftist extremists who constantly force Christians would ever have the _balls_ to challenge a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re in for a surprise, dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s taken so long, hypocrite phony?
Click to expand...

How can something take long that’s always been?


----------



## martybegan

BlackFlag said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you ran to the comfort of appealing to authority, and to the masses.
> 
> And as for the subhuman thing, you are the guy who wants government to be able to force a woman to touch some guy's junk.
> 
> But your addled little mind can't get past the progressive dogma that has been shit into your head.
> 
> Now go run off and play in traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I win, you lose.
> 
> Now go back to your little basement and dream of standing up to "the man"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Win what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one sided argument.
> 
> Again, go play pretend "I'm the resistance! I'm the resistance, fuh fuh fuh"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol have a great day
Click to expand...


Figures that's all you got.


----------



## Votto

BlackFlag said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> More from PJ Media:
> Earlier this month, a male-to-female transgender filed a $50,000 human rights complaint after a Muslim woman refused to perform a Brazilian wax on his genitals. The unnamed transgender person has repeatedly claimed that he called inquiring about a leg wax, but the owner of Mad Wax, the waxing studio based in Windsor, Ontario, Canada, insisted the request clearly indicated his interest in a genital wax.
> “She never once asked for a leg wax [from] us,” Mad Wax manager, president, and CEO Jason Carruthers told PJ Media. “She said, ‘Women have penises and women have balls and if your staff is not comfortable then they can look for another job.’ That is clearly referring to a brazilian wax, which involves the genitals.”
> Carruthers added that the transgender complainant “only mentioned ‘leg wax’ after the story got out. My guess is she was embarrassed to admit she wanted a Brazilian.”
> The female Muslim employee refused to provide the service, based on her religious convictions not to physically touch a man outside her family.
> The anonymous transgender person filed a $50,000 complaint with the Human Rights Tribunal of Ontario (HRTO) two weeks ago, seeking compensation for “immense harm to my dignity,” CTV Windsor reported.
> 
> 
> *And you thought the cake debate was a mess.
> 
> Remember when you forced people to bake the cake, you are now going to have to force a covered up Muslim women to wax the ball sack of a Trans woman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one cares.  However, replace the Muslim with a Christian who refuses and it will be on the six o'clock news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She refused on religious grounds. This could get...hairy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, trust me.  The liberal courts will be all about the Muslim's rights.
> 
> Christians can go jump off a cliff, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor baby
Click to expand...


Do all Progs answer the same way?  I think this was the same way Obama responded when asked about conservatives targeted before the election by the IRS and Veterans put on secret death lists cuz they were too costly to treat.

Sorry?    Yes you are.  You kids are a sorry lot


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Aba Incieni said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been waiting to find out if any of these leftist extremists who constantly force Christians would ever have the _balls_ to challenge a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Muslim/Women/Transexual War of '18.
Click to expand...


Involving suicide bombs on one side and feather boas on the other side


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Aba Incieni said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> More from PJ Media:
> Earlier this month, a male-to-female transgender filed a $50,000 human rights complaint after a Muslim woman refused to perform a Brazilian wax on his genitals. The unnamed transgender person has repeatedly claimed that he called inquiring about a leg wax, but the owner of Mad Wax, the waxing studio based in Windsor, Ontario, Canada, insisted the request clearly indicated his interest in a genital wax.
> “She never once asked for a leg wax [from] us,” Mad Wax manager, president, and CEO Jason Carruthers told PJ Media. “She said, ‘Women have penises and women have balls and if your staff is not comfortable then they can look for another job.’ That is clearly referring to a brazilian wax, which involves the genitals.”
> Carruthers added that the transgender complainant “only mentioned ‘leg wax’ after the story got out. My guess is she was embarrassed to admit she wanted a Brazilian.”
> The female Muslim employee refused to provide the service, based on her religious convictions not to physically touch a man outside her family.
> The anonymous transgender person filed a $50,000 complaint with the Human Rights Tribunal of Ontario (HRTO) two weeks ago, seeking compensation for “immense harm to my dignity,” CTV Windsor reported.
> 
> 
> *And you thought the cake debate was a mess.
> 
> Remember when you forced people to bake the cake, you are now going to have to force a covered up Muslim women to wax the ball sack of a Trans woman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one cares.  However, replace the Muslim with a Christian who refuses and it will be on the six o'clock news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She refused on religious grounds. This could get...hairy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, trust me.  The liberal courts will be all about the Muslim's rights.
> 
> Christians can go jump off a cliff, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter what they rule, their entire community of heads will explode.
Click to expand...


Yes like this


----------



## Aba Incieni

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been waiting to find out if any of these leftist extremists who constantly force Christians would ever have the _balls_ to challenge a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Muslim/Women/Transexual War of '18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Involving suicide bombs on one side and feather boas on the other side
Click to expand...

The Losers support muslims, women, and trannies. Heads are spinning.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

BlackFlag said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been waiting to find out if any of these leftist extremists who constantly force Christians would ever have the _balls_ to challenge a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re in for a surprise, dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s taken so long, hypocrite phony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can something take long that’s always been?
Click to expand...

You have no idea what you’re talking about. Muslims are dem victims and homos and sexuality anomalies are dem victims and they contradict. Black churches oppose abortion and homos and all are dem victims. Highspanics are Catholic and oppose abortion but both are dem agendas. All of this contradiction. 
When confronted, you and all other dem sheople short circuit.


----------



## jknowgood

BlackFlag said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> More from PJ Media:
> Earlier this month, a male-to-female transgender filed a $50,000 human rights complaint after a Muslim woman refused to perform a Brazilian wax on his genitals. The unnamed transgender person has repeatedly claimed that he called inquiring about a leg wax, but the owner of Mad Wax, the waxing studio based in Windsor, Ontario, Canada, insisted the request clearly indicated his interest in a genital wax.
> “She never once asked for a leg wax [from] us,” Mad Wax manager, president, and CEO Jason Carruthers told PJ Media. “She said, ‘Women have penises and women have balls and if your staff is not comfortable then they can look for another job.’ That is clearly referring to a brazilian wax, which involves the genitals.”
> Carruthers added that the transgender complainant “only mentioned ‘leg wax’ after the story got out. My guess is she was embarrassed to admit she wanted a Brazilian.”
> The female Muslim employee refused to provide the service, based on her religious convictions not to physically touch a man outside her family.
> The anonymous transgender person filed a $50,000 complaint with the Human Rights Tribunal of Ontario (HRTO) two weeks ago, seeking compensation for “immense harm to my dignity,” CTV Windsor reported.
> 
> 
> *And you thought the cake debate was a mess.
> 
> Remember when you forced people to bake the cake, you are now going to have to force a covered up Muslim women to wax the ball sack of a Trans woman*
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t care.  Let the law handle it.  If a Muslim is found to be discriminating illegally against somebody, it’s no different than if they were a Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the law force someone to wax someone they don't want to wax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the people determined so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of all posters...except maybe tigger...I would expect you to stand against forced labor.
> 
> But since it's established law, we can expect Jewish delis to start making BLT's soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of all posters, I knew you would be one to demonstrate complete ignorance regarding this type of issue.
Click to expand...

So you would be okay some dude forcing your wife to Brazilian wax his ballsack?


----------



## BlackFlag

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been waiting to find out if any of these leftist extremists who constantly force Christians would ever have the _balls_ to challenge a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re in for a surprise, dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s taken so long, hypocrite phony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can something take long that’s always been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what you’re talking about. Muslims are dem victims and homos and sexuality anomalies are dem victims and they contradict. Black churches oppose abortion and homos and all are dem victims. Highspanics are Catholic and oppose abortion but both are dem agendas. All of this contradiction.
> When confronted, you and all other dem sheople short circuit.
Click to expand...

You attack all those groups even though they agree with so many of your beliefs.  We end up defending them 

Fun fact:  when we fight to stop you from being able to abuse people because it’s a religious belief of yours, it also stops Muslims and those brown people you despise so much from doing the same


----------



## BlackFlag

jknowgood said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t care.  Let the law handle it.  If a Muslim is found to be discriminating illegally against somebody, it’s no different than if they were a Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should the law force someone to wax someone they don't want to wax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the people determined so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of all posters...except maybe tigger...I would expect you to stand against forced labor.
> 
> But since it's established law, we can expect Jewish delis to start making BLT's soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of all posters, I knew you would be one to demonstrate complete ignorance regarding this type of issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you would be okay some dude forcing your wife to Brazilian wax his ballsack?
Click to expand...

Nah and the law would never uphold that unless her business was to wax ballsacks


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Aba Incieni said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been waiting to find out if any of these leftist extremists who constantly force Christians would ever have the _balls_ to challenge a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Muslim/Women/Transexual War of '18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Involving suicide bombs on one side and feather boas on the other side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Losers support muslims, women, and trannies. Heads are spinning.
Click to expand...


Yes like this:


----------



## jknowgood

BlackFlag said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should the law force someone to wax someone they don't want to wax?
> 
> 
> 
> Because the people determined so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of all posters...except maybe tigger...I would expect you to stand against forced labor.
> 
> But since it's established law, we can expect Jewish delis to start making BLT's soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of all posters, I knew you would be one to demonstrate complete ignorance regarding this type of issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you would be okay some dude forcing your wife to Brazilian wax his ballsack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah and the law would never uphold that unless her business was to wax ballsacks
Click to expand...

How do you know that this business does?


----------



## BlackFlag

jknowgood said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the people determined so.
> 
> 
> 
> Of all posters...except maybe tigger...I would expect you to stand against forced labor.
> 
> But since it's established law, we can expect Jewish delis to start making BLT's soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of all posters, I knew you would be one to demonstrate complete ignorance regarding this type of issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you would be okay some dude forcing your wife to Brazilian wax his ballsack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah and the law would never uphold that unless her business was to wax ballsacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know that this business does?
Click to expand...

Looks like it doesn’t.  So the Muslim woman should be fine.  Unless Canada’s laws differ significantly from the U.S.’s


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Aba Incieni said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you are talking about the amendment process. Why didn't you say that.
> 
> As an aside though, ignoring the appeal to authority, why again should a Muslim woman be forced to go against her religion and touch a man in such a way?
> 
> 
> 
> Is her business to wax men?  If they do not offer ball and penis waxes, then under U.S. lae she would be fine.  I’m not familiar with Canadian law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's used to waxing women, and this guy is claiming he is a women when he is not.
> 
> And again forget about the law for a second, what makes it right to force someone to wax someone they don't want to wax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you are operating in a public domain whose infrastructure, security, etc. is paid for in part by that customer’s taxes, and the people have determined that they should be served barring certain circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe assholes like you just get off on using government to force people to do things they don't want to.
> 
> This woman is perfectly OK waxing women, she just doesn't want to wax men. The trans person wants to force this woman to accept him as a her, on penalty of government sanction.
> 
> In what world is this a good thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the same world where women have balls to wax.
Click to expand...


----------



## WEATHER53

Wax your own ball sack attention whore sh’t for brains.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

BlackFlag said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been waiting to find out if any of these leftist extremists who constantly force Christians would ever have the _balls_ to challenge a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re in for a surprise, dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s taken so long, hypocrite phony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can something take long that’s always been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what you’re talking about. Muslims are dem victims and homos and sexuality anomalies are dem victims and they contradict. Black churches oppose abortion and homos and all are dem victims. Highspanics are Catholic and oppose abortion but both are dem agendas. All of this contradiction.
> When confronted, you and all other dem sheople short circuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You attack all those groups even though they agree with so many of your beliefs.  We end up defending them
> 
> Fun fact:  when we fight to stop you from being able to abuse people because it’s a religious belief of yours, it also stops Muslims and those brown people you despise so much from doing the same
Click to expand...

I don’t attack any groups nor do I defend any who attack. 
But you and your party endorse groups who contradict each other and you can’t get your head around that irreconcilability.


----------



## Jessica123

So you conservative ladies really do want this dude in your bathroom? lol

Why should he have to prove his equipment before going to the bathroom?


----------



## Slyhunter

So how do we have Freedom of Religion if we force people to violate their religion in order to be employed?
Should we continue catering to the delusions of the Religious or cater to the illusion of the man pretending to be a woman?


----------



## flewism

Slyhunter said:


> *Should we continue catering to the delusions of the Religious or cater to the illusion of the man pretending to be a woman?*



Ahh, there you have it, the #1 dilemma facing a vast proportion of the  modern American populous today in a single statement.  

The continuing saga of the modern  American tragic comedy.


----------

